# losing my mind



## Detuned_Radio (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been though some sh*t in life (haven't we all?), but this takes the absolute cake. No definitely a sh*t sandwich so very demented. The taste is constantly in my mouth? wft
Yeah so guess what b**** you f***ed me? is this anyway the way to be? My anger is completely over the top. Whoever has dealt with this and came out out top: I personally give them a personal and soulful medal for bravery and fortitude for sure.

Edit: I hate uncontrolled anger. I've thought that irrational thoughts and uncontrolled anything really, especially uncontrolled maddening emotions was a sign of a weakness in character. A deficit of ones capabilities in intellectual and progressive thought even. Something like: "No matter how dire the situation my people and I will try to find a solution in a rational thought out manner. Do your best with what you know and let the chips fall where they may. variance, chances and poker, life is hard... blah blah blah" I'm learning that isn't the case here. More like I'm a basket case where my emotions rule me and take me where they will. Anyone with the same experience, I'm sure.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

And your question is? Your situation is?


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

We are going to need more detail so as give appropriate advice

Love and Peace always

KevinZX


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Confused by your post OP, can you tell us what you are talking about so that we can offer suggestions?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like you already know you are not going to come out on top of anything if you don't get that anger under control, no matter how justified it may be. 

Do you have kids? Family?


----------

